# Sundown x6.5 v2?



## Ams715 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the forum. Been lurking around for a while now and figured it's about time I actually join up.  anyways, I've recently decided I wanted to try my hand at building a center console enclosure and throw a couple 6.5" subs in it. After some research I had decided on the Sundown x6.5's but to my disappointment they have been discontinued. I did however hear they may be coming out with a V.2 of the sub and was wondering if anyone had heard any info on when a possible release date would be. Trying to figure out if I should go with another sub or hold out and be patient. 

Anyways, thanks for the help/info. Look forward to learning and contributing (what little audio info I know) more around here.??✌?️


----------

